

Analyzing the Hacker News Users’ Join Dates, Karma, and Profiles - mlinsey
http://www.breckyunits.com/statistics/2008/05/08/analyzing-the-hacker-news-users-join-dates-karma-and-profiles/

======
theantidote
This is interesting. It also reminds me of how much about statistics I forgot
since I learned it which makes me kind of sad.

------
mlinsey
re-post from a link in this comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=349524>

Thought this was interesting enough to be its own thread, even though the data
is a little under 200 days old.

